# Does your baby have a hot head?



## 2ndtimeluckyX

My lo's head always feels really hot!?

When other people hold her they always comment on this.

The rest of her body feels fine and her body temp has never been above 37.2

Is this just normal?

I'm not worried as such because she is a super happy baby, feeds well and sleeps well. I'm just curious!


----------



## jaytee146

my lo is the same way... I always take her temperture because I think she has a slight fever... but everything ends up being okay... I've always forgotten to ask at her well baby exam.


----------



## beanfluff

yes but i think its how babies loose their heat so its probably normal. xx


----------



## Sam182

Yeah my LOs head is do hot I always think he has a temperature!


----------



## TTC86JMS

Its normal,they also perspire when they feed,I think its suppose to be how theycool down


----------



## seoj

My LO always seems warm to me as well on her head. Sometimes when she's napping she'll get up and her entire body feels very warm- but then it's fine 2mins later. It's normal from what I know-- But then I do wonder how will I know if she does have a fever as she always feels warm to me???? Guess that is what thermometers are for ;)


----------



## SweetChilli90

LO's head is always roasting! I always just assumed it was normal :shrug:

Tempted to use it to warm my hands up when they're cold ;)


----------



## londonangel

I took my daughter to the GP one day when she was about five months old and the doctor said that having a hot head (but no temperature) was a sign of teething. She didn't actually get any visible teeth until she was about seven months old though, so not sure how true that was ;-)


----------



## starnicole

my baby always feels hot, i am constantly taking his temperature and it's always normal. i figured it just must be my baby.


----------



## Barbara Ann

2ndtimeluckyX said:


> My lo's head always feels really hot!?
> 
> When other people hold her they always comment on this.
> 
> The rest of her body feels fine and her body temp has never been above 37.2
> 
> Is this just normal?
> 
> I'm not worried as such because she is a super happy baby, feeds well and sleeps well. I'm just curious!

My baby also had the symptoms that you all mention. One Dr. told me it was a sign of Dairy allergy (Not lactose intolerance). I stopped all the dairy and baby's little head is no longer hotter than the rest of him!


----------

